# Trying to start a Calvus Tank



## cichwitit (Feb 9, 2009)

So i started my African Cichlid tank a little over a year ago and it is doing great. I have a 4" rock krib now i believe it is a male from lake victoria. A 4" compressisep from malawi a 2.5" tropheus moori a small lab a small livingstonii 3 zebra obliquedans 2 males about 2.5" a 3" juliedochromis and 3 catfish 2 synodontis petricola and 1 synodontis multipunctatus all living in a 75g tank. 

When i first started up my tank i really wanted to do a Calvus tank. I'm thinking about selling off my fish and restarting it. I can only find small calvus' in my area. Between 1-1.5" and i was thinking about getting 2 inkfin 3 white and 3 yellow. 

Is this too many Calvus in a 75g tank?
Which one of my fish that i currently have can i keep if i want to breed them?
Can i keep the catfish?
Any suggestions in this process?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How big are the catfish? You know fish will eat anything that fits in their mouth and 1" fish could be a snack. If you really want to breed them, I would suggest getting all the same variety.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

synodontis really aren't predatory catfish.and seeing as they stay relatively small,i doubt they would be any threat to a 1-1.5" calvus.
it is going to be very difficult to find large calvus.and if you do;they will be pretty pricy..i wouldn't mix the species of calvus as they will interbreed.interbreeding like that would create undesireable animals and foul the bloodlines.


----------



## cichwitit (Feb 9, 2009)

My catfish are about 2-2.5" not too big right now. I really was hoping to get more than 1 color of calvus. Have you seen a mixed calvus? If so how bad is it? Which color calvus should i try to breed if i have to only have 1 color?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

inkfins rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....next are the chaitaki(sp) whites..yellows kinda suck.


----------



## cichwitit (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks i'll probably do the inkfin and later on do the whites in a different tank. It just seems like such a waste of space to only breed 1 type of calvus in a 75 gallon tank. Can i keep any of my other fish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I currently have yellow labs in with N. compressiceps in a 55. No problems but its temporary. Not sure how the malawians would do with them when they start breeding. I think the julies would coexist, but since both julies and calvus want bottom space, it would depend on how many calvus you get. 

I would definately ditch the rock krib. They use the bottom and have a rep. as very mean. The next one I would get rid of is the Compressceps. The others you could try and watch.


----------



## cichwitit (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks i will probably try to keep my moori i'm not really attached to the julie. Or maybe just get rid of all of them and start all over thats the funnest and most interesting thing of it all


----------

